# PTS question



## Boxers (12 June 2013)

If a horse is PTS by injection will the local hunt collect it and use it to feed hounds, or does it have to be shot if going to be fed to hounds.

Also, if shot by the hunt, does the horse have to go there or will they shoot it at home and then take the body away?


----------



## Swirlymurphy (12 June 2013)

I believe that the horse has to be shot if it's going to the hounds.  Our hunt go to the horse and then move the body back to the kennels.

Good luck if this is something you are facing at the moment.


----------



## hayinamanger (12 June 2013)

Any animal, including horses, which has been pts by injection, cannot be fed to hounds, it would be fatal for them.

Many hunts can shoot a horse and take it back to kennels.


----------



## Jools2345 (12 June 2013)

the hunt will shoot wherever it is needed/wanted within reason (for safety)

pts by injection means it cannot enter any food chain human or otherwise as the drug will just pass down the line-any thing pts by injection is treated/classed as contaminated same as anything killed by poison


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (12 June 2013)

The national fallen livestock scheme can collect an injected PTS case but it wont go into the food chain animal or human, incinerated I think. Useful in areas where there are no hunts, like ours.


----------



## katherine1975 (12 June 2013)

Our horse was PTS by injection and then taken away by our local hunt. I think they have their own incinerator.


----------



## Boxers (12 June 2013)

Swirlymurphy said:



			I believe that the horse has to be shot if it's going to the hounds.  Our hunt go to the horse and then move the body back to the kennels.

Good luck if this is something you are facing at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it is 


Thanks for replies everyone.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (12 June 2013)

It will depend on the hunt as some no longer operate a collection service and then the horse will need to be taken to them to be pts.  I am not certain that all hunts will feed to hounds anyway and may incinerate.  We are lucky to have a number of local hunts who offer this service but in some areas there may not be those options.  Personally I prefer a bullet to an injection as I have friends who have had very bad experiences.  Best to give local hunt(s) a call to find out and also National Fallen Stock Service who are very helpful.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (12 June 2013)

Also meant to say that our local hunt with still collect and dispose if pts by injection by vet.


----------



## dunkley (12 June 2013)

Our local hunt will shoot at home, and remove. (I have to say, very, very, sensitively and kindly, both to horse and owners - sadly, I have used them three times in twelve months  ).  They will also remove an injected animal, but because they will have the same work, and no benefit, it costs a little more.  I think it does very much depend on the policies of your local pack.  (((HUGS)))


----------



## ExmoorHunter (12 June 2013)

It's such a horrible situation to be in and I really feel for you.  IME hunts are very sympathetic, compassionate and efficient but some younger vets have less experience and can make the situation more stressful.


----------



## Boxers (12 June 2013)

ExmoorHunter said:



			It's such a horrible situation to be in and I really feel for you.  IME hunts are very sympathetic, compassionate and efficient but some younger vets have less experience and can make the situation more stressful.
		
Click to expand...

Well we do follow a local hunt (daughter goes out with them) so feel that as the PTS situation isn't urgent, we may go that route, so that at least he can be 'useful' even in death.  

Can't believe I am posting this, I never thought I would be in this situation, and the final decision has not been made yet, but just wanted to see the lie of the land.


----------



## maggiesmum (14 June 2013)

Having had horses injected by a vet and shot by the hunt I have to say if you can deal with it (and not everyone can) then it's far quicker for them to be shot, it was much less stressful and over in an instant, and no huge bill dropped on the doormat a week later to kick off the grief again. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Luci07 (17 June 2013)

Broadly speaking a horse feeling well will fight an injection whereas an elderly or really sick animal won't. 

Horrible to be facing this but much much better to be prepared rather than have to do it all in a massive rush when you are already stressed and upset. Probably worth a call to your local hunt to see what they would do, and yes, while expected and justified, it does seem awful to have a large bill when there is no happy outcome.


----------



## elijahasgal (17 June 2013)

I would always get them shot, as it is quicker, but it is distressing, as nerves in the body fire of after causing quite a lot of movement.
Our hunt did that, and incinerated the body, even though she had no drugs or medication in her.
The man that came out was brillinat, made a fuss of her, asked why (she looked in fantastic health, but had a deteriorating back injury) then distracted me, to shoot her. It was quick, she was dead before she hit the floor.
I have heard of cases that even ill horses have fought the injection for several mins.
My advice, get an experienced knackerman, he will do the job quickly and calmly with no fuss, and the horse probably wouldnt know it was coming. If you are worried, get a mild sedative for them first.


----------



## RunToEarth (17 June 2013)

Boxers said:



			Well we do follow a local hunt (daughter goes out with them) so feel that as the PTS situation isn't urgent, we may go that route, so that at least he can be 'useful' even in death.  

Can't believe I am posting this, I never thought I would be in this situation, and the final decision has not been made yet, but just wanted to see the lie of the land.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, how sad, which one isn't well? Blankney don't pick up fallen stock, Burton do and I think they have an incinerator so may also be able to take one that had been injected - they are very sympathetic IMO.


----------



## Boxers (17 June 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			Oh no, how sad, which one isn't well? Blankney don't pick up fallen stock, Burton do and I think they have an incinerator so may also be able to take one that had been injected - they are very sympathetic IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Hi RTE. it is our young horse, Jay, he is only 5.  I have contacted Burton and they are coming on Friday


----------



## MyBoyChe (17 June 2013)

I really feel for you, horrid position to be in especially so with such a young horse.  Just wanted to say that I had a really positive experience recently using our local hunt, the chap came to the yard, it was pre planned, not an emergency, was very very gentle, polite and professional, horse never suspected a thing, none of the other horses on the yard were upset.  I led the horse out for him and left them together (my choice not to watch him fall) 10 minutes later he was pulling away, no mess, no fuss.  I dont follow the hunt so I didnt know the guy but they were recommended to me and I wouldnt hesitate to use them again if I needed to.  Hope all goes as well as it possibly can in the circumstances.


----------



## ghostie-x (17 June 2013)

My boy was collected by my local hunt and shot at their kennels. I had nowhere on my land where it could have been done, without my other horses/ponies seeing it and neighbours hearing it etc.  Also I just didn't want to know myself.  Very kind huntsman texted me once the deed was done though, to say all went ok. 

Sorry to hear that you have to go through this OP but I have to say that my experience that I faced in November went smoothly and I'm really glad that I opted for the hunt.


----------



## Meandtheboys (17 June 2013)

Boxers said:



			Hi RTE. it is our young horse, Jay, he is only 5.  I have contacted Burton and they are coming on Friday 

Click to expand...

So sorry to hear this.......


----------

